

Help with Coding in return for Financial Modeling - goldeneagle

Wanted to see if anyone on HN could offer any help with a noob learning to code? I could help teach basic/complex financial modeling in return.
======
w_t_payne
Sure. What is your background, and what do you want to achieve? (I assume you
have a quant finance background and want to implement some sort of algo
trading process). I have some experience with MATLAB, Python, C. Choose your
poison. :-)

~~~
goldeneagle
Thanks, actually I have an investment banking background and looking for
advice on where to start learning how to code. There are so many languages out
there I have no idea even where to begin i.e. Ruby, Python, Java, C++, SICP
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

From my end I can model income statements, balance sheets, cash flow
statements bottom up or top down. Also know how to model out DCF, LBOs and M&A
structures. Can also build out robust models that startups can use in their
pitches to VCs when going through the funding process.

